# NASCAR FANS?



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I just wanted to see if we have some Nascar fans around and what drivers everyone likes. My favorite is Dale Jr, how many more close calls is he going to have before he breaks the drought and gets a win? Kyle Bush you :evil: My other two favorites are Harvick and Kahne. Did I mention that I hate Kyle Bush! :mrgreen:


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Kyle Bush is my favorite. Im serious, im not just saying that to make you mad. He mades it interesting.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

hunterfisher said:


> Kyle Bush is my favorite. Im serious, im not just saying that to make you mad. He mades it interesting.


That's funny, I know what you mean as far as him making it interesting. I must admitt that it is hard not liking the kid with as much freaking talent as he has and his style of smash you in the mouth racing is great for the sport, if only he would have left Dale Jr alone and not crashed him and let him get back on his winning ways I would not have had to resort to the hate word. :mrgreen: He reminds me of a young and more talented Kevin Harvick, Kevin's gotten a little soft.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I was never a fan until I went to a race. Kind of a catch 22-who wants to pay $150+ for a seat at a race when they aren't a fan? But that was one of the most thrilling events I have been to in my life! Well worth the ticket price. I don't watch as much as I would like since I work graveyards SAT and SUN which means I'm usually asleep. But I do like #9 Kahne and #99 Carl Edwards.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

+1 on the #9!!!!!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

#48 car for me.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

:mrgreen:
[attachment=0:4u0u9zea]ampracing1.jpg[/attachment:4u0u9zea]
:mrgreen:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

That's too bad about Kyle Bush being in last place -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!-


----------



## sanpeteboy (Dec 26, 2007)

any one not in a dodge. american made.


----------



## sanpeteboy (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm sorry any one driving a dodge, is my favorite. not a toyota. I'm still america made


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

That's funny, a lot of 9 fans. Put me on that list. He is a cool kid and on a roll! I also had the opportunity to go to a race. What an event!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Was glad to Jr's Navy car win in the Nationwide series... the kid driving seemed really grateful Junior took a chance on him. My brother (in the Navy) will be happy about that. These days I'm a casual watcher when its on and I'm channel surfing.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> That's too bad about Kyle Bush being in last place -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!-


Now that's hilarious! I almost shed a tear or two when he just decided to take hisself out of the race and then blamed it on his spotter. I wish we could all be perfect like Kyle two years old Bush. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* -BaHa!- -BaHa!-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Was glad to Jr's Navy car win in the Nationwide series... the kid driving seemed really grateful Junior took a chance on him.


+1 on that

Im a jr fan. I hate 48,24,2 nad I realy hate the 18 car bad. Im glad he finshed last. With him taking him self out of the race and blaming his spotter that pretty bad. But that how he lost his ride to jr and im glad he lost it to him. It wount be long befor he get back on the winning streak.

Does any one go out to RMR on saterday nights? There some good racing out there on some nights. cheack it out guys. Yea by the way gooooooooooooooooo number 18 in the mods out there. picked up another win saterday night in the heat race and got a 3 place in the main.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

I'll take any 1 of the Gibbs boys #11, #20, #18 any day over a driver who got his ride because of his "Daddy"
Plus my ex wife was a jr. fan I could never cheer for him, it made my day when he ran into Kyle and crashed leading the race


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

hockey said:


> I'll take any 1 of the Gibbs boys #11, #20, #18 any day over a driver who got his ride because of his "Daddy"
> Plus my ex wife was a jr. fan I could never cheer for him, it made my day when he ran into Kyle and crashed leading the race


you mean when Kyle ran into Jr which made him crash when he was about to win his first race in a while :mrgreen: O*--


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> #48 car for me.


Boo Ya gary your my favorite mod....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> hockey said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take any 1 of the Gibbs boys #11, #20, #18 any day over a driver who got his ride because of his "Daddy"
> ...


ant that the truth right there. How can Jr run in to kyle when he is in the lead and kyle was behind him. so you meant to say kyle ran in to jr and crashing him so he can win the race.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

When I was racing my 12yr old the other night at the go cart track I had the inside line going into the corner I held it and he ended up spinning out I won the race and the $5 bet, now shouldn't the same rules apply to NASCAR?


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Can I get a hell ya, it's about freaking time JR. Nothing like a caution flag saving your arse and limping to the finish line on fumes. The loosing streak is finally over. :rotfl: *()* -~|- -()/- *(())* -*|*- *OOO* *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im glad to see him win it. I didnt get to see the races. :evil: :x


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes it is about time for Dale Jr.
Hope he wins one under green flag conditions too some time soon. *()*


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Dale Jr. winning on Fathers Day by coasting to the line, sounds like a fixed race to me :lol: :lol:


----------

